# Need Help / Suggestions / Expert Advice to Buy Laptop - 25 K to 35 K



## saurigr8 (May 2, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

INR - 25 k to 30 K & little bit up if i get good deal & Machine. 

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen


3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

   India ( Mumbai ) / Flipkart / Letsbuy

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: As heard here a lot for Asus & Sony but no issue with other brands also.
b. Dislike: Not Specific


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

   Mainly Downloading & Surfing & Sometime watching videos

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

   No

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

   Rarely play games

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

    4 Hours & Above

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

   Ok for me

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

    Windows 7 64 bit


----------



## aroraanant (May 2, 2012)

The best option is Asus P53E-S0101D


----------



## saurigr8 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the revert , Request you to please provide some more options to explore . also this one is out of stock on flipkart.


----------



## aroraanant (May 2, 2012)

You can get it easily in local market for around 30-31k, and that is the best option for you.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 3, 2012)

Bro,

If you like Sony Laptops then I would advise to go for Sony Vaio VPCEH35EN Model.
Its available in two colours (Black-White) @ FlipKart.
The Black Model will cost you few hundred's less.
Link :- Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH35EN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook

White Model :- Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH35EN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook

Performance wise the laptop is awesome.
Battery backup is good 3-3.5Hrs easily at low brightness level.


----------



## saurigr8 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Friend , Yes i like sony laptops but the model suggested by you is i3 processor and i am looking for the laptop atleast with i5 beacuse i don't want to upgrade my lappy for next 3 to 4 years i am ready to shell little extra for any good deal ,


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2012)

In sony i5 will cost you 40k, which is out of your budget


----------



## saurigr8 (May 3, 2012)

If i invest 40 k than is that machine is futureproof for next 3 to 4 years if yes than i am ready to shell 40 K . Please suggest , Also check below link and suggest which one is best .
*www.flipkart.com/computers/compare...E4YKZ86GYHS,COMD3784URF95YSA,COMD743HDPGGYWTG


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2012)

If you want a future proof laptop in 40k then check out this, this model is not available anywhere else, the deal is valid only for 6days from now


----------



## saurigr8 (May 3, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If you want a future proof laptop in 40k then check out this, this model is not available anywhere else, the deal is valid only for 6days from now



To be very frank anant i am planning to bought the same in the month of june , and yes definitely it's a great deal . i am also check on flipkart this model is not available . Try to check the same with local dealer if available otherwise stick with i5 .


----------

